# Favorite Drink?



## Professor Fate (Sep 14, 2005)

i've been in the mood to try a lot of new alcoholic drinks lately.i drink a lot of premium tequilas,vodka,and beer. what are some of your favorites,ladies?


----------



## user4 (Sep 14, 2005)

ummmm... i love anything with creme in it... u should try a climax!!! if u need to know what's in it, ill be glad to tell u!


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_ummmm... i love anything with creme in it... u should try a climax!!! if u need to know what's in it, ill be glad to tell u!_

 

climax...sounds tastey yet dirty,which is a good thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i'll check the ingredients out online,thank you.


----------



## jasper17 (Sep 14, 2005)

Vodka Collins


----------



## orodwen (Sep 14, 2005)

my own, made-from-scratch bloody marys, mimosas, a good stout, most drinks w/ bailey's or kahlua in them, mulled wine, hot-buttered rum & i'm sure other things that aren't immediately coming to mind. i have to say that i'm not a fan of tequila.  it gives me a haddock w/in minutes of drinking it. :crap: my fav alcohols are vodka, premium whiskeys, sake, some wines, not too sweet or too dry champagne or sparkling wines, good stouts & rum. also, i'm not a fan of gin & never offer me a budweiser product.


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_ never offer me a budweiser product.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_

 







  i can't believe people actually consume crap like that.


----------



## Shoe Crazy (Sep 14, 2005)

I love Captain and coke, Mojitos, raspberry and apple martini's, Michelob ultra light, Longbeach iced tea (gets you drunk real quick kinda like a long island iced tea does lol) Red wine (merlot)

Shots I love lemon drops (texas style) and washington apples.


----------



## Tyester (Sep 14, 2005)

Whiskey...

or the Superman-Tyester shake.


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *I<3URMOM* 
_Whiskey...

or the Superman-Tyester shake._

 

no more jager?


----------



## Tyester (Sep 14, 2005)

It never really made the Favorites list.

But I probably wouldn't turn down a Jager/rootbeer or Jager/Redbull(whatever its called).


----------



## lovemichelle (Sep 14, 2005)

Alien Secretion:
Melon Liquor
Malibu Rum
Pineapple juice

Malibu Bay Breeze:
Malibu Rum
Canberry Juice
Pineapple or Orange Juice (I prefer Pineapple juice)


----------



## melozburngr (Sep 14, 2005)

oh god.. not the Jager bombs... PUKE!  

I'm a beer girl, I like it all... except most wheat beers...

some of my favs...  Guinness,  Guinness and Woodchuck black and tan (aka. Snakebite), Pete's Wicked Strawberry Blonde, and New Holland Brewery's Ichabod (a  local brewery- pumpkin beer- yum)

Drinks?  Hmm there are so many.. I prefer beer, but BUffalo Zoos are good, as are Slow Comfortable Screws... I also enjoy a good Gin martini every once in a while... oh!  and Colorado Buldogs... Dirty MotherFuckers, and hmmm.. 

Shots:  Monkey Poop (my creation), Oatmeal Cookies, Red Headed Sluts (  I think I set a record selling these as a bartender, you know... being a redhead an all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )ahhh there are so many yummy shots


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 14, 2005)

i dont drink alcohol often but when i do it has to be girly as hell. I LOVE midori sours and malibu bay breezes.

AND JAGER BOMBS!


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 15, 2005)

Water!! my number 1 favourite drink in the world...
Followed closely by beer... ummmm beer.  It's quite funny though, two different kinds of drinks that i love.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 15, 2005)

Technically I shouldnt even be talking about this because I'm under-age, so here a lil background info...I never drank, I'm not into parties, especially high school/college ones. I just dont enjoy being inebriated and not having control over myself, and the people there only consume alcohol just to get drunk, not as a casual thirst quenching beverage. Besides, I absolutely abhor the taste of alcohol (though I'm sure I'll like it as I grow older). At a friends going away party, there was a big vat of minute maid smelling liquid, and I assumed it was just that-punch. I was even told it was punch for the non-drinkers. So, I drank some...and it was great. Tasted like an off minute maid. It wasnt until I couldnt really hold my balance that I asked someone what was in it-alcohol. I was suprised, and so was my boyfriend who is totally straight edge, and i stopped drinking it. But it was VERY tasty, I didnt even taste the alcohol in it. I think it was called either Jungle Juice or Party Juice, (insert phrase here) Juice...I'm not sure but it tasted like minute maid, minute maid lemonade, limes, grapefruit, and some kind of alcohol...maybe you ladies know what I'm talking about?


----------



## souraznhunnie (Sep 15, 2005)

Black Opals are my favorite....


----------



## jess98765 (Sep 15, 2005)

How old is it that your legal over there?? I see dreamergirl3 on your signature thing you said your 19...so does that mean that it's around 21???  Wow, cos that's really old then.  Here it's only 18!!!


----------



## user2 (Sep 15, 2005)

I loooove homemade Cosmo's! My mum and I did some a year ago and we nearly used 3 bottles of cranberry juice and a looot of Absolut Wodka Citron!

But I'm more into non-alcoholic cocktails like Virgin Caipirinha (lime, ginger ale and cane sugar) or my self-made Liquid Hawaii (Orange juice, pineapple juice, lime juice, grenadine)


----------



## mspixieears (Sep 15, 2005)

Why do they call Budweiser the king of beers? I didn't think anything too fond of it but eh.

Belgian beer is a real treat. Chimay blanc especially. Hoegaarden. Eh, any white beer. Japanese ones aren't too bad either, like Asahi and Sapporo.

Come summertime, I like to make my own lemon vodka granita...bliss...

I'm pretty bloody keen on martinis (dry), Aperol & soda, blood orange & Campari, champagne cocktails, a damn good bottle of port/fortified wine.

My poor man's drink for a while was Kahlua and vanilla soy milk. Weren't half bad either!

Sigh, I need a damn good reason for a good alcohol piss-up (as opposed to cheap nasty one). Someone mentioned long island iced tea and it's been way too long since I had one of those. Thank god summer's a cumen (in Australia. No, not Austria. AUSTRALIA).


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 15, 2005)

a nice cold redstripe once in a while always hits the spot!!! =)


----------



## Sanne (Sep 15, 2005)

banana mama!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's pina colada (ice cold) with one banana, some icecubes, and some red syrup I don't know the name of... mix it in the blender and enjoy


----------



## katsey (Sep 15, 2005)

Little bit of tidbit-beer companies are now trying to appeal to a more sophisticated audience, the ones that do prefer wine or mixed drinks. So if you lok at some of Budweisers(or other brands) commercials they try to make Bud seem like this classy drink consumed by "trendy" crowds.
I personally prefer drinks like amaretto sours(my absolute fav) but due to the group of people I hang with I'm forced to consume beer-bleah bloating!


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_
Belgian beer is a real treat. Chimay blanc especially. Hoegaarden. Eh, any white beer. Japanese ones aren't too bad either, like Asahi and Sapporo.
_

 

hoegaarden is one of my favorite beers and sapporo is by far the best japanese beer that i have had.


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 
_a nice cold redstripe once in a while always hits the spot!!! =)_

 
hmmm when i went to jamaica all i drank was redstripe and rum punch!

hmm jamaica


----------



## Tessigrl (Sep 15, 2005)

Mmmmmm mine our Amaretto Sour (thank you katsey for reminding me about this one) and Lemon Drop martini's and White Russians and the occasional glass of a good Merlot and every now and then Redstripe, but I don't drink that often because of how I feel the next day.


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 15, 2005)

what is the deal with red stripe? is it just a fad or do you people really like it? i drink a lot of different beers...one of my hobbies and i just do not like red stripe at all.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Sep 15, 2005)

anything with rum, remy, or hennssy! lol...


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 16, 2005)

margaritas - mudslides - baileys - tom collins - slings or long island iced teas are usually what I go for


----------



## user2 (Sep 17, 2005)

@ groupie: It's Grenadine!!!


----------



## Sanne (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_hoegaarden is one of my favorite beers and sapporo is by far the best japanese beer that i have had. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hoegaarden> that's Dutch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like Hertog Jan and Heineken beer

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_@ groupie: It's Grenadine!!!_

 
aaah thanks!!


----------



## Pei (Sep 17, 2005)

For beer, it gotta be my local Tiger Beer!!!
Heineken's cool but I find it a lil too light.

I'm a gin tonic girl(When I'm broke)
Being a tropical girl, I always crave for a lychee martini!!! (When I'm feeling rich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Drinks are so so ex here! Urrrggghhh


----------



## GoldieLox (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_ I think it was called either Jungle Juice or Party Juice, (insert phrase here) Juice...I'm not sure but it tasted like minute maid, minute maid lemonade, limes, grapefruit, and some kind of alcohol...maybe you ladies know what I'm talking about?_

 
Its called jungle juice and it pretty much consists of whatever alcohol the person throwing the party has mixed in a big bucket with lots of fruit punch. its way good but can be quite deadly since it doesnt tast very much like alcohol and with the large mixture of substances. There are some "recipes" but mostly people make there own.

My mother and I just made up a new drink the other day. Nothing special. But we decided to call it a Killer Bee because my nickname is bee. and i made it up as well as the name haha.

Anyways it consists of:
1 shot of Absolute Citron (or smirnoff citrus for cheaper)
1/2 shot of Geradine or whatever that sweet red stuff is called
1/4 shot of orange triple sec
all of this poored over ice. 
then fill rest of cup with lemonade. 
and if you like it more alcohol tasting then float a tiny bit more citron on top. 
And there you have a Killer Bee.

Basically we had company not much money and twisted something together with what we had. but it was really yummy. hah.


----------



## Professor Fate (Sep 18, 2005)

wow, i drank way too much jagermeister tonight.


----------



## MACreation (Sep 19, 2005)

Amaretto sours, Apple-tinis & Cosmos

Anyone recommend another type of martini??


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Professor Fate* 
_what is the deal with red stripe? is it just a fad or do you people really like it? i drink a lot of different beers...one of my hobbies and i just do not like red stripe at all._

 
 yes ian, us people really like it. it's not just a fad my dear.. i must admit that when i first tried it i hated it (bad jamaican! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) BUTTT i have since come to enjoy a nice cold one every now and then.


----------



## MAC-a-Licious (Sep 7, 2007)

Grey Goose with tonic and a twist of lime.


----------



## captodometer (Sep 8, 2007)

Mike-arita.  It's a premade margarita that comes bottled in 4 packs.  Regular old margarita on the rocks, otherwise.


----------



## dollypink (Sep 8, 2007)

Cheeky Vimtos are quite nice
1 bottle of WKD blue, and ruby port

but i can't drink them all the time, i have to stick to old faithfuls like JD


----------

